# honda hs 760 - hss 760 part list



## hs serier (Oct 4, 2020)

Good morning,
I cannot find the spare parts list of the hs 760 or hss 760 model,
European models, does anyone have it available?
Thank you


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Use this link and look up the HS724 and HSS724. 24inches=60cm





Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


The official parts look up site for Honda Power Equipment. Search for parts for your Honda generator, lawn mower, tiller, trimmer, pump, and snow blower.




peparts.honda.com


----------



## hs serier (Oct 4, 2020)

thank you ,
unfortunately the 724 model has many different parts than the 760


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hs serier said:


> thank you ,
> unfortunately the 724 model has many different parts than the 760


The HS724 (not the HSS724) should be mostly identical to the HS760, unless your HS760 is one of the transitional models. What year is yours? What are you finding that's different? What are you looking for?


----------



## hs serier (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks Tabora ,
I have 2 snow plows the hs 760 of 2006 and the hss of 2015 and they are perfectly identical.
90% of the 724 spare parts are compatible with the 760 but 10% or maybe less is not good.
I needed the rubber plug on the right side of the transmission.
in fact in the US models there are not many put the grease nipple on the crankcase
The plug allows you to grease the gears without removing the closure plate.
Unfortunately being pasted many times it breaks, but maybe I found it is the code 91252-767-C31


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hs serier said:


> Thanks Tabora ,
> I have 2 snow plows the hs 760 of 2006 and the hss of 2015 and they are perfectly identical.
> 90% of the 724 spare parts are compatible with the 760 but 10% or maybe less is not good.
> I needed the rubber plug on the right side of the transmission.
> ...


if that isthe correct part number , google it. I did and it is available from many parts outlets other than Honda. OEM also. I install the grease zerk on our gearboxes. never understood why that is not standard on US models.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hs serier said:


> Unfortunately being pasted many times it breaks, but maybe I found it is the code 91252-767-C31


Sounds like your HSS760 is a transitional model prior to the US-built HSS units (like Canada had). 

Yes, looks like it's part #12 - 91252-767-C31 COVER, DUST (28MM).


----------



## hs serier (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, that's it, I have already put the fat on and closed with the cap, thanks to everyone


----------

